# Scumbag Brain



## MHealthJo (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## GDPR (Feb 28, 2013)

The one about the locked door made me laugh. Because I do that,but not just at night.There's been times I have been late for work because of going back to check the door..over and over.


----------



## MHealthJo (Feb 28, 2013)

Sometimes you just want to go, "Brain...... seriously......

WHOSE SIDE ARE YOU ON!!!!" 

I do find it sorta fascinating that we have this complicated organ which hugely affects our life, and yeah.... that's exactly what it is - just an organ, which sometimes seems to have its own agenda that might not quite match or support OUR agenda, or always help 'us' out the most that it could. Hehe. 

...which I guess proves that our brains are not 'us'.  So weird isn't it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2013)

"Shut up brain or I'll stab you with a Q-tip!" ~ Homer Simpson


----------

